# Chisel advise



## Lou Boy (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello everyone hope you’re having a great day. 
I have a question. Being a newbie, what is the better chisel to use (easiest) for a beginner like me? I made my first pen yesterday and experimented with the two chisels that came with my kit. (Roughing gouge and a skew) The pen came out good, but did a lot of sanding. Any advice as to the type of chisel I should be using? Or are those chisels good?


----------



## monophoto (Apr 23, 2014)

For pen making, the usual sequence is to form the rough shape using a gouge, and then fine tune using a skew.

Ultimately, with practice, you will find that the skew is both the most useful tool you own, and also the tool most likely to create problems.   The secret to maximizing its utility while avoiding problems is to practice using it - a lot.


----------



## Lou Boy (Apr 23, 2014)

I definitely need to practice.   Any tips on using the skew?


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 23, 2014)

Lou Boy said:


> I definitely need to practice.   Any tips on using the skew?



(1) YouTube videos by John Lucas HERE (he's made 3 about the skew that I know of)

(2) Take a class

(3) Join a turning club and ask for mentoring assistance


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 23, 2014)

You can turn a pen with almost any tool.  

You will find that some tools you like better than others.  

Focus on getting your tools sharp.  Dull tools will frustrate you.  

I was very happy starting with the most expensive harbor freight set.  The two heavy spindle gouges I still use constantly.


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Apr 23, 2014)

*How did you miss this?*

Ed from Exotics just posted a very good video he did on Saturday on how to use the skew and the mistakes that can be made. Worth watching!!!

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/skew-vid-121884/

mtgrizzly52
<img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


----------



## kovalcik (Apr 24, 2014)

I use my roughing gouge and skew for 99% of my penturning.   As mentioned above, lots of practice.  Remember to keep the tools sharp, ride the bevel, and take light cuts.


----------



## Whaler (Apr 24, 2014)

For pens the only tool I use is a Woodchuck PenPro and spend my time turning not sharpening. Bear Tooth Woods - Woodchuck Carbide Turning Tools


----------



## Krash (Apr 24, 2014)

Whaler said:


> For pens the only tool I use is a Woodchuck PenPro and spend my time turning not sharpening. Bear Tooth Woods - Woodchuck Carbide Turning Tools


 
How long do those carbide inserts last?


----------



## Sylvanite (Apr 24, 2014)

Scraping is generally easiest for a beginning turner, so the carbide insert tools are a popular starting place.  Some people turn pens with a roughing gouge, but I only ever use mine for initial rounding of bowl stock.  I started off with a spindle gouge.  It's a tool made for that type of turning.  It does flats, beads, and coves well; can make shearing cuts, and is more forgiving than a skew chisel.  As I use my skew more, I use the spindle gouge less, but it's still one of my go-to tools.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## akingkubo (Apr 27, 2014)

I just starting turning pens last year and I was using a gouge and the skew. The skew itself is a must for acrylics but It does get intimidating. My husband sharpens the tools but sometimes he is busy with his projects, I hate to bother him all the time with sharpening my tools so I bought these carbide tools from PSI. I bought two pen genie, one using the square edge for roughing and one using the radius edge for smoothing.Now that's all I used! 
I know, I know. I need to practice to be proficient and I still practice with the skew but I got spoiled with the carbide.
I turned about ~ 30 acrylic pens before I change the cutter. I am saving to buy the cove master and detailed.
Happy turning! Maria


----------



## Jim Burr (Apr 27, 2014)

Someone needs to refresh the Library...nothing in there about "What tools to buy" or "What do I need to start" or "Tools for turning"
If you ever move on from pens...forget carbide. Gouges were developed for a reason, as were carbides. Good time to learn.


----------

